# does my rabbit need a bed??



## phx_punk_girl (May 14, 2004)

i was wondering if my rabbit needs some beddinglike a towel or straw or hay to sleep on. right now she just lays onthe bottom of the cage. its got a drop through bottom, so shes notlaying in poop or anything, but i wonder if theres anything more cozyfor her then the cold metal.

thanks!!!!


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 14, 2004)

If it's a drop bottom cage, yes put a towel forher to sleep on since the wire probably gets a little harsh afterawhile!  My buns cage is a plastic flat bottom, so she just sleeps onthe plastic...


----------



## Gabby (May 14, 2004)

*phx_punk_girl wrote:*


> i was wondering if my rabbit needs some bedding like a towelor straw or hay to sleep on. right now she just lays on the bottom ofthe cage. its got a drop through bottom, so shes not laying in poop oranything, but i wonder if theres anything more cozy for her then thecold metal.
> 
> thanks


I prefur hay or something that i feel safe with them chewing, like maybe a natural grass mat. 

However there are some who prefur the metal over bedding, I have a boywho could sleep on anything he desires but he chooses to lay his bodydown on the metal flooring and uses a peice of wood as a pillow. I toldhim it looks rather un comfortable, but every thing I offerhim is tossed aside. But of course I also have those who forexample one such girl has a wooden cabin stuffed with hay and she makesthe most cozy bed in it. It seems when thy hay hold the shapeof her body nestled into it she finds it perfect


----------



## Buck Jones (May 14, 2004)

Yeah, agree with Gabby. Depends upon thebun(s). I pack the sleeping area of our hutches with hay, butthe buns prefer to sleep outside, on the wire. I guess if theweather were really terrible they might stay enclosed, but when it isthat bad, I install plexiglas "storm windows" in the screen portion ofthe hutch, and that is where they remain.

Buck


----------



## Flopsy (May 15, 2004)

My rabbit flopsy lives in a wire bottom hutch. But he has two nesting boxes. I built him a "house". See pic:


----------



## Flopsy (May 15, 2004)

As you can see that he has a plastic containterfor him to sit in, actally it is a little box. _Yes, _he istrainined to use the little box so I take him inside. Since he was ingin his "hutch house" though I had to buy two more containers to slideinside the 1st level of his "hucth house" and the bottom. I also builda porch for him. As you can see in the pic.


----------



## bunty (May 15, 2004)

I have towels on the bottom of some and littlecardborad boxes they like to sleep in. Bugaboo has a little cat bed sheloves to sleep in. One of mine make a thicket by pulling hay overhimself to sleep and by morning eats his way out


----------



## Flopsy (May 15, 2004)

Towels work for some buns but not all. Flospy eatmy towels. You should have solid flooring in your rabbits huctchbecuase bunnies eat their feeces. You should make sure that they havesomentake of them too. Bunnie's feeces have some nutrients that theymissed the first time through.


----------



## phx_punk_girl (May 15, 2004)

thanks for all the help and ideas!!


----------



## Gabby (May 16, 2004)

*Pomlover1361 wrote:*


> Towels work for some buns but not all. Flospy eat my towels.You should have solid flooring in your rabbits huctch becuase bunnieseat their feeces. You should make sure that they have somentake of themtoo. Bunnie's feeces have some nutrients that they missed the firsttime through.


the special ones are generally takendirectly from the butt as they are made. "generally" it'sonly the very lazy or fat who make them on the floor first and then eatthem


----------



## DaisyNBuster (May 16, 2004)

It's funny I've had Daisy and Buster for almost ayear now and it's only on since joing this forum that I realised theyeat their feeces! They probably do it like you said Gabby so thats whyI musnt have noticed

My rabbitsbed hasshavings underneathandthen Iput a blanket of hay on top as they also like to chewthrough anything like towels.


----------



## Gabby (May 16, 2004)

*vickiejcampbell wrote:*


> It's funny I've had Daisy and Buster for almost a year nowand it's only on since joing this forum that I realised they eat theirfeeces! They probably do it like you said Gabby so thats why I musnthave noticed
> 
> My rabbitsbed hasshavings underneathandthen Iput a blanket of hay on top as they also like to chewthrough anything like towels.


many people don't realize, and then once they do many are grossed out.The things some people don't realize even ones who have had rabbits foryears as times can be quite funny but in some cases alarming. 

I'm sure before you realized what they were doing if you ever caughtthem in the act you just figured they were claning their bum like a catwould, who wouldn't assume that


----------



## Flopsy (May 16, 2004)

All rabbits should or they have a more likilychance of getting sick. No Flopsy is not very lazy. He is in his run 6hours a days while I work and then 2 hours I put him on my porch, sothat he can wear his toenails down. (on the concrete)


----------



## Pepper (May 16, 2004)

*phx_punk_girl wrote:*


> i was wondering if my rabbit needs some bedding like a towelor straw or hay to sleep on. right now she just lays on the bottom ofthe cage. its got a drop through bottom, so shes not laying in poop oranything, but i wonder if theres anything more cozy for her then thecold metal.
> 
> thanks!!!!



Hi

This is a picture of Pepper in his bed.He loves it.It ishttp://webpages.charter.net/jbh1997/pepperislooking


----------



## Flopsy (May 16, 2004)

*Gabby wrote:*


> *Pomlover1361 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Towelswork for some buns but not all. Flospy eat my towels. You should havesolid flooring in your rabbits huctch becuase bunnies eat their feeces.You should make sure that they have somentake of them too. Bunnie'sfeeces have some nutrients that they missed the first timethrough.
> ...


Oh ok. I just finally understood what you were telling me. Yes they dogenerally that. But you should still have a towel just incase they drop a few

--------------------------

Pepper is very cute


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 16, 2004)

Ohhhhhhh .... look at Pepper!

What a sweetie!!!


----------



## Pepper (May 16, 2004)

*Bunnymommy wrote: *


> Ohhhhhhh .... look at Pepper!
> 
> What a sweetie!!!


Thank-youHow is your Sherman? For a while I wasgetting you mixed up with MyBunnyLovesme(Michelle).thinking she was theone who had Sherman,but she's the one that has Megan.Sorry,that I hadyou mixed up with her.By the way do you know if she's staying on thisforum?I haven't seen any posts from her.


----------



## Pepper (May 16, 2004)

*Pepper wrote: *


> *Bunnymommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhhhh .... look at Pepper!
> ...


Bunnymommy never mindthat question, I did see a post from MyBunnyLovesme.Thank-you


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 16, 2004)

Hi, Pepper! Sherman is doing great! He has a clean bill of health. 

See my thread, "Lessons I've Learned While Trying to Take Care of a Sick Bunny", for a more in-depth update. 

Thanks for asking! 

LINK TO THREAD:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=185&amp;forum_id=1


----------



## Dawn (May 16, 2004)

I got 2 grass mats for buster to lay on 

http://www.catsandrabbitsandmore.com/inc/pdetail?v=1&amp;pid=2670


----------



## pamela227 (May 16, 2004)

Is that one of those small cat/dog beds that you used as a bed for Pepper? He looks so comfy lol 

~pam


----------



## Gabby (May 16, 2004)

*Pomlover1361 wrote:*


> *Gabby wrote:*





> *Pomlover1361 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Towels work for some buns but not all. Flospy eat my towels.You should have solid flooring in your rabbits huctch becuase bunnieseat their feeces. You should make sure that they have somentake of themtoo. Bunnie's feeces have some nutrients that they missed the firsttime through.
> ...





> Oh ok. I just finally understood what you were telling me. Yes they dogenerally that. But you should still have a towel just incase they drop a few
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Pepper is very cute





> I don't promote towels,however I have no problems with edible items, like grass mats, aboard, or things that can not be chewed like a totally flatfloor. (I have seen way to many blockages to be comfortablewith saying use a towel) While granted I know people have buns who doawesome with them I personally feel it can berisky.


----------



## Pepper (May 16, 2004)

*pamela227 wrote: *


> Isthat one of those small cat/dog beds that you used as a bed for Pepper?He looks so comfy lol
> 
> ~pam


You are correct it is a small cat/dog bed.I got it at Petsmartand told my husband we had to buy that for Pepper,so he be morecomfortable sleeping in his cage.We also use it in his pet carrier,whenwe take him in the car to go somewhere,like when we take him to the vetto get his nails clipped.He is so good in the car,he just lays down inhis pet carrier.Also,we take him to petsmart,when we go to buy hisstuff.They let people bring their pets in the store.Do you have apetsmart in your area?


----------



## phx_punk_girl (May 16, 2004)

thank you all very very much! everyone has beenvery helpful! im going to look into getting gizmo a grass mat or someother edable bedding.


----------



## pamela227 (May 16, 2004)

Yup, we've got petsmart, petco, petgoods lol toomany stores with pet in front I've seen one on a website, Iforget what it is called, but its bascially the same as a smallerversion of a dog/cat bed only sized down to rabbit size but thedimensions weren't really that big I think it was somethinglike 12" long by 10" wide by 5.5" high. I was thinking about getting itfor my bunny but I don't think its big enough for her to stretch out inlol 

~pam


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 17, 2004)

We don't have any "Name Brand" Pet Storeshere....too small of a city! I wish we had a Petcetera! Those storesROCK! They got everything in there!! Pet Photography, Grooming,Obedience Training, supplies for like every animal you could think of!Peterborough is so under developed  We only just got a FutureShoplast year... I think we might be getting another Wal-Mart....that'sabout it....75,000 people in this city and like 1 store to shop in...nowonder everyone leaves here....bah humbug! lol okay..I'm done.... Iwanna buy Megan a hat..or a big pink bow!


----------



## bunnygirl (May 17, 2004)

Where I live there isnt a wal mart. Noteven a sonic or mcdonalds! There are about 2000 people! VERY SMALL! Ihave to drive 2 hours before there is a pet store. Its 30 mins to WalMart! Right now Tiki is sleeping on a door mat that I cut to fit in thecage


----------



## Carolyn (May 17, 2004)

Tucker loves his bed. Santa got him afaux fur (fake fur) bed for Xmas and he grooms it andlovesit. I'm sure any doe would fall instantly in love with him,especially after seeing his bachelor pad.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 17, 2004)

Megan loves little Tucker Bucker, I showed her his picture


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 17, 2004)

*Carolynwrote: *


> Tucker loves his bed. Santagot him a faux fur (fake fur) bed for Xmas and he grooms itandloves it. I'm sure any doe would fall instantlyin love with him, especially after seeing his bachelor pad.
> 
> -Carolyn


LOL! I saw one of those at PetSmart when we went lastweek and considered getting one for Sherman. 

Tucker really lives the high life!


----------



## bunty (May 17, 2004)

I got a little one for Bugaboo but her fat buttedmate who barely fits in it shoves her out so he can be in it and smashdown the side and she sits in the cardboard box. He is an overwieghtHolland Lop and they are the sweetest couple in the world. Deucy theHolland was put in our house while we were away by our pet sitterbecasue he was being mistreated in another home. Bugaboo is a very sadstory in so many ways. I will do a new post for that


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 17, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Tuckerloves his bed. Santa got him a faux fur (fake fur) bed forXmas and he grooms it andloves it. I'm sure any doewould fall instantly in love with him, especially after seeing hisbachelor pad.
> 
> -Carolyn


Can you say spoiled? And my parents say my boys arespoiled! Well I got an absolutely adorable picture of Mocha in his"bed". He's more of a rough type, preferring a box of dirt over a fauxfur bed. He had his feet hanging over the edge of the box and was layinon his back and his front paws were out front.. it's hilarious, onlyset back is that it's on the old film camera and we need to use up theroll first, which I will in BC this week. So you will just have to waitto laugh at my little man. But if Mocha askes, it was a manly orhansomepicture not cute! lol.

*Laura, Moch, &amp; Spice*


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 17, 2004)

*P.S.- *Oh ya! I'm sure it's a mixture offake and real fur by now, with the amazing amount of shedding ourlittle bunnies do!


----------



## bunty (May 18, 2004)

A friend of mine made Do-do man a tent out ofpeter rabbit flannel material and used cardborad inside it tokeep its shape. He loves it and sleeps in it with his bum sticking outthe back. It also is used as a tunnel when he runs the bunny 500 eachday


----------

